
Can't sign in to Google calendar on my Samsung refrigerator - avitzurel
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/calendar/UhfpcwO0X0c
======
ljk
ha! reminds me of this
[https://twitter.com/internetofshit](https://twitter.com/internetofshit)

~~~
avitzurel
Wasn't aware of this one. It's awesome!

------
DrScump
R ead

T he

F reezing

M anual

